# Rat Friendly Airlines?



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

I have searched in vain for a rat-friendly airline in the U.S. Does anyone know if there are any I am missing? Its annoying not being able to participate in rat shows because I live in the Midwest.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Rats cannot travel in the cabin of ANY airline. 

Continental is recommended for the travel of rats in their pet cargo. However, it certainly wouldn't be advisable to ship your rat solely for the purpose of going to a rat show. Its quite safe, but it is a stressful and there is always the chance of something going wrong.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I've transported young rats on Delta several times. You have to put them in your bra when you go through security, and then transfer them into a box in your bag for the rest of the trip.

Last time I did it, the girl did *not* want to hang out in there, without popping her head out to look around. So I made a cardboard insert into my tank top (the kind with a bra built in) that looked natural, and duct taped her in for the security portion. She came dangerously close to escaping, but it was still successful.

Of course, who knows what they'd do if they caught someone doing this. Probably put them on Homeland Security's no-fly list or arrest them for being a terrorist. And of course, that's a terrible way to fly multiple rats, or do often if you're going to shows. But it works in a pinch.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm all i know is i had to leave 4 beloved rats behind when i had to move from FL to MA.. it sucked butt cause only my bird could travel with me and i really wanted my rats with me too.  

Hey also i rode delta when i traveled and they seid my rats couldnt come.. they wouldnt allow it.. how long ago was it when you traveled delta with your ratties 2manyrats??

lmao omg i guess i didnt read your post thouroly ((grr cant spell)) so you basicly snuck them on the plane?? lol thats to funny :lol:


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

LOL, well I guess once you're in the air there isn't much they can do if they catch you with a rat...lol. The bra carrier is brilliant, but would most likely only work for one rat...Maybe covince all your girl friends to go with you...


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

haha I did actually try to sneak them through once but my mum caught me and drove us back home to drop off the ratties. If I got caught, who knows what would happen? After all, that cute little rat could be a BOMB!!!


----------



## Burdiepie (Jun 2, 2007)

wow im getting an idea for a new hit movie.. instead of snakes on a plane we could do RATS ON A PLANE. it would be a huge blockbuster, haha.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They're tiny! They're quick! They're furry!

And they will assault you with rattie kisses!

The horror!

The shock!

The single curse word that makes it rated R!

Coming this summer!

*Rats on a Plane.*


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I have an idea. 
Just make a pocket type hammock with air holes and a zipper.
Wear a big jacket that day and stick him in a pocket.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You'll have to send the coat through the X-ray machine (due to the zipper and grommets, etc.)


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

True. o'well I tried..


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

ha cant wait to se Rats on a plane :lol: 


Ohh ive got probily the only idea that works ((i think))... i know it may sound wrong but it could work till you get to the bathroom on the plane: stick the ratty securly in your pants! them you can lock him in your purse or somethin... hey it could work.
lol


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah that might work untill they here you scream because something got bit and then they see you sticking your hands in your pants...lol....


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Or you bust out into giggles because of where a tail got to.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Or you bust out into giggles because of where a tail got to.


HaHaHaHaHaHa.......ROFL! (Rolling on Floor Laughing)

Thats a Good one forensic.


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

or if you happen to be a guy, get some weeiiirrrd looks from the ticket taker lady...


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I JUST THOUGHT OF SOMETHING!

I am good at making animations, so i could make a few rough drafts and post them and then make a "Rats on a Plane Animation"!

How About That?!?!


You guys tell me the parts you like and dislike and after a few trys hopefully we will get a good movie!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Matt - that sounds like a cool idea.  

----

I'm surprised more people haven't snuck rats on planes. I had to take my new rattie (Butts) cross-country when I finished school last summer and went traveling for a month, and I just plain didn't want to spend the funds to ship her around. So I found a solution.

(Can you tell I'm not one for following rules?)

Also, staying away from people with dogs is a *good* idea. Someone had a yappy little thing near me when I was waiting for my connection, and it kept sniffing in my direction with great interest and yapping loudly.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I would love to see some clips of "Rats On A Plane," who do horrific acts like grooming and kissing you, and maybe stealing a piece of food off of your plate. 

I can't ~believe~ that some of you have actually snuck rats on planes! Wow! You guys really have guts!

I'm not normally one for long car trips, but since rats have come into my life, the rule is that we drive with my rat, or I don't go.

(BTW, ~I~ would be a lot less freaked out by a rat in a carrier than one in someone's bra or pants, but I guess the airlines didn't think of that part.)


----------

